# 1970 Schwinn Fastback banana seat.



## Mikes67gto (Oct 28, 2019)

Look for information on cleaning a stingray banana seat. Is there anyway to clean the stains off of this seat. It appears they are on the underside of the vinyl but not positive. Can anyone help me with this thanks.


----------



## Reesatheresa (Oct 28, 2019)

It is most likely scorched from the sun and won't come off. It is still in good condition for the age. I am attaching a photo of the stuff I use to help protect the vinyl.



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 1, 2019)

Did you happen to pick that up at Grand Rapids if so it’s one I bought from original owner and traded it off this summer


----------

